# Boring head 2" new $24 free ship



## Silverbullet (Jul 28, 2017)

Industry recycles seller on eBay 351580594945 punch the number they have thirty left. Make offer


----------



## sgisler (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, just bought one!


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 28, 2017)

sgisler said:


> Thanks for the tip, just bought one!
> 
> 
> Stan
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made an offer of twenty bucks , hope I get it but I'm on a financial freeze . But being stuck in bed day in and out. I have to keep the brain going good . This waiting for drs sucks, I go next Thursday morning. Haven't really been out since July 4th. Hope to God he can fix my spine.
My home Dr told me the pain would get so bad I couldn't get out of bed years ago. Now it's happened.
These boring heads should make nice ball turners for the lathe , using the boring bar holder and brass bushings .


----------



## master of none (Jul 28, 2017)

I just bought one to for 25.00 what the heck ,haven't got much to lose.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 28, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> I made an offer of twenty bucks , hope I get it but I'm on a financial freeze . But being stuck in bed day in and out. I have to keep the brain going good . This waiting for drs sucks, I go next Thursday morning. Haven't really been out since July 4th. Hope to God he can fix my spine.
> My home Dr told me the pain would get so bad I couldn't get out of bed years ago. Now it's happened.
> These boring heads should make nice ball turners for the lathe , using the boring bar holder and brass bushings .



Hope you get it and moreover, wish you the best with the health struggles. 
Ball turner is what I have in mind! Great minds....


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm having problems finding the  7/8"-20  shank to fit it.  I would be looking for Mt2 3/8-16 draw bar, or 1/2 straight shank.
MSC is down right now, but the other places I have searched seem to have 1.5" - 18


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 29, 2017)

never mind KBC had it. http://www.kbctools.com/products/WORK HOLDING/BORING HEADS @@26 SHANKS/BORING HEAD SHANKS/4168.aspx


----------



## cathead (Jul 29, 2017)

I bid 22.00 and won today.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 29, 2017)

cathead said:


> I bid 22.00 and won today.


Great, congratulations, I paid the asking price. 
BTW I notice that MSCDIRECT.COM will say the site is down, while WWW.MSCDIRECT.COM is the real site. Not sure why they don't have a redirect, but it's stupid since they own the MSCDIRECT.COM and have their logo and other stuff.


----------



## mcostello (Jul 29, 2017)

Tried $20, We'll see.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 29, 2017)

I won at twenty ,  number two for one


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 29, 2017)

Got three for one post da dumb I guess


----------



## richl (Jul 29, 2017)

I purchased 2, 1 for the mill, the other for the lathe. Nice deal, thanks for the heads up.
Rich


----------



## extropic (Jul 29, 2017)

The current price on MSC site (same item) is $130.07.
MSC description says it's decimal inch (not metric).

I've got two on the way. Don't think we'll see a better price anytime soon.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Billh50 (Jul 30, 2017)

looks like they will all be gone before the 3rd when i get my ss.


----------



## richl (Jul 30, 2017)

I purchased 1 of the last ones if you want it bill. It says I will have it by next friday. Let me know.
Rich


----------



## Billh50 (Jul 31, 2017)

richl,
thanks, someone else offered one already. But I do appreciate all the help I have been getting.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 31, 2017)

I bought one for the $24. I didn't want to chance not getting one. I'm not sure why I bought it, I have one I made that works great. I guess it was just too good a deal to pass up and I just like fancy little tools in nice wood boxes. ( I get all sizes of wood boxes from a local craft store and keep the nice tools in them.)


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks to all for removing the temptation.  I can delete the bookmark now.  I didn't really need another boring head but the urge to buy one was almost overpowering.  It's a good thing to procrastinate sometimes.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jul 31, 2017)

Already had one I bought months ago, but for the price, I've got two more on the way to me. I'll use one for a straight shank, one for a Morse taper #2 for my Bridgeport M head and one for a ball turning attachment for my lathe. Thanks for the heads up on these! I drew up the one I had in Fusion 360 yesterday to start doing some design work. Attached is a turn table view of it.


----------



## mcostello (Jul 31, 2017)

Confirmed payment for $20, supposed to be here Friday.


----------



## richl (Jul 31, 2017)

Mine all shipped out this morning. So I should have mine in a couple of days.

Rich


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 1, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I bought one for the $24. I didn't want to chance not getting one. I'm not sure why I bought it, I have one I made that works great. I guess it was just too good a deal to pass up and I just like fancy little tools in nice wood boxes. ( I get all sizes of wood boxes from a local craft store and keep the nice tools in them.)


Had a man no a great friend who treated me like a son. We shot trap and skeet for years . Well he loved cigars and had some real fancy boxes they came in . An artist , duck carver , anything along those lines he could do. I'm sure missing him ALOT . Ww11 vet , fought in the Philippines . Just thought of him reading your post.


----------



## master of none (Aug 1, 2017)

I got mine today,haven't had time to look it over but by looks it seems to be OK was kind of expecting it to be a pos but for the money couldn't pass it up,thanks to the silver bullet.  Rick


----------



## mcostello (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine got here today and seems to be decently made, it's going to be a combination taper turning attachment and ball turner.


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 3, 2017)

I see these are all gone now on eBay. I am glad I got one. It is very nice quality.


----------



## richl (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems pretty good to me. I have 3 of them lol, so I have more options than I had originally planned. Might look into how to make a ball Turner out of it. Ball Turner for the lathe, tailstock mount for making tapers on the lathe and a bt30 taper mount for the mill. 3 great attachments for not a lot of money.

Rich


----------



## master of none (Aug 3, 2017)

Got mine yesterday and had time today to look at it and take apart was very surprised at how clean it is works very smoothly,wish I could get bargains like this more often.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 3, 2017)

Got mine. These are nicer built than the original China made one I had and drew up in Fusion 360. A little different for the mounting, but basically the same, but better quality. The divisions are not as marked though.... not 0.0005" per division as marked. The screw is the same as my original one and is 7/16" - 20 threads so it's 0.05" per revolution, so it's 0.001" per division, so 0.002" on diameter.

Maybe this is why they were so cheap??? Mismarked??? Check the price for these BHC2 heads at MSC. Hundreds of dollars for a head, a couple of bars and a box!!! These are made in Taiwan and not China BTW.

Glad I got two!

Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine came a day ago , opened it up today , nicely made , says made in Taiwan. I plan on using it for a ball Turner , if I need to use it on the mill ,ill make the Turner so I can just slide it out of the tool holder. I have an old criterion square boring head for most boring jobs. More projects I hope to build.


----------



## cathead (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine showed up today.  It's very nice.  It says Taiwan on mine...   Next will be a little project to make an R8 or BS10 mount.


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 3, 2017)

Mine came today too. soaked it in Mineral Spirits, then oiled her up. I need to get some shafts. Nice quality.
I was surprised at the Allen Keys, 1 was 3/16, the other 2 were 3mm and 4mm.
Not sure why the SAE and  Metric, but it's fine with me.
Mine says Taiwan.  Absolutely clean, no burrs, no cleanup other than the anti rust inhibitor.
Thanks Silver Bullet.  You were the masked man who came in on the white horse.


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 3, 2017)

The adjusting bolt is SAE. The locking grub screws are metric.


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 3, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> The adjusting bolt is SAE. The locking grub screws are metric.


Ya, I know, but it's wierd that they mixed them up. You would think it would be one or the other, not both.


----------



## Ianagos (Aug 3, 2017)

I received mine and was impressed for the price but the .0005 per division does seem strange I'll have to confirm that before use. But otherwise very well built for the price but the arbors seem a bit scarce and will probably cost as much as the head. But no issue because it was a good deal.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 4, 2017)

.0005" per div does sound strange. All the boring heads I've used (Criterion, Yuasa, & Chinese import) were all .001" per div for dia. Pictures online of Interstate 2" boring heads show .001" as well.

I purchased the 2nd to last one available but mine is stuck in shipping limbo. If it does show up, I think maybe I'll use mine in the tailstock for turning tapers.....someday.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 4, 2017)

I found many arbors by doing a search for 7/8  - 20 arbor. Some are pricey though. LMS carries them also for about the same price as the boring head. The cheapest I found is around $20 plus shipping for a straight shank so would be the same as the head.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 4, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Ya, I know, but it's wierd that they mixed them up. You would think it would be one or the other, not both.





Ianagos said:


> I received mine and was impressed for the price but the .0005 per division does seem strange I'll have to confirm that before use.



On my original Interstate, the lead screw is SAE with a metric allen socket on it. All screws were metric with three metric allen wrenches supplied. And, unless yours is different than the two I just received, you'll find it's 0.001" per division. I'm guessing this is why they were so cheap... mis marked.

Just a guess,
Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 4, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I found many arbors by doing a search for 7/8  - 20 arbor. Some are pricey though. LMS carries them also for about the same price as the boring head. The cheapest I found is around $20 plus shipping for a straight shank so would be the same as the head.



Might be a nice little project to make one. The one you buy might be hardened and ground but they don't need to be. You could make it out of a tougher material, but even low carbon steel would work.

Just a thought,
Ted


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 4, 2017)

I know, I only posted that because others were looking for one. Maybe they had no way to make one.


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 4, 2017)

Technical Ted said:


> On my original Interstate, the lead screw is SAE with a metric allen socket on it. All screws were metric with three metric allen wrenches supplied. And, unless yours is different than the two I just received, you'll find it's 0.001" per division. I'm guessing this is why they were so cheap... mis marked.
> 
> Just a guess,
> Ted






There are too many little differences. My guess is they are Chinese made counterfeits that got caught.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 4, 2017)

mcostello said:


> Mine got here today and seems to be decently made, it's going to be a combination taper turning attachment and ball turner.



I got one to use for tail stock offset as well.


----------

